# Olive wood smoked shrimp



## cowgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Have any of you used olive wood? I bought this in OK city a few months ago and gave it a try this last weekend on some shrimp and ABTs.







I stuffed the peppers with minced/cooked shrimp, onion, garlic and a squeeze of lemon, mixed with cream cheese.







I marinaded the shrimp in evoo, sherry, garlic and sprinkled with some of my seasoned salt.












I made a dip of miracle whip, chipotles and adobo sauce, and some chopped green onion.




They turned out really good.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I'm not convinced it was the olive wood. Maybe I was just hungry?

I will give the wood another try on something else and see if it was the wood or what?


----------



## vlap (Jun 20, 2008)

Never tried the wood. I would like to try the shrimp! I will have to get some of that wood and see how the olive tastes!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 20, 2008)

Cowgirl,
You are the queen of invention.  The shrimp looks awesome, can't wait to throw those on!  Did you pre cook the bacon at all?


----------



## abelman (Jun 20, 2008)

Those look great! Another thing to try as well. Thanks,


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Jun 20, 2008)

Cowgirl, I've been watching the way this forum reacts to your posts and q-view. All i can say is BE CAREFUL. You're gonna find one morning you've got 600 guys sleeping in your front yard waiting for some of that Q.

Very creative as always, Cowgirl.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks folks!
I liked the shrimp & ABTs...just wondered if it was the olive wood or luck!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

LOL!!   Thank you Dadwithdaughters!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 20, 2008)

It's certain now, she is the "Smoke Godess".  Reining Supreme in OK.  Sure glad she's a Midwesterner.  Nice job, cowgirl.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 20, 2008)

That looks awesome we do bacon wrapped deep fried shrimp quite often but haven't tried the smoked but will now. Thanks


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Wayside and Piney. Hope you give it a try Piney!
Wayside....I see you are from the midwest too...


----------

